# Where do you guys buy your Rafia?



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I know a couple years ago I had a link to a really good site where the guy had a really nice selection rafia that was colored just for hunting uses. I think his site specialized in rafia of all shapes and sizes for just about any use, but he has a section dedicated to hunting.

I'd like to find a place that I can buy in bulk and have a few different color options. The killer weed is nice...but way overpriced IMO.

Anyone know where I can get what I need? Thanks.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I got the plain tan stuff from a craft store and bought different colors of spray paint. Worked well and about half the price of the avery stuff...


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

As long as you are satisfied with pre-dyed raffia, JM Stern http://www.jstern.com is probably the best pricing you'll find. Check them out on-line, but I'd call them about your needs. They used to be a bit quirky about payment etc, but the price is reasonable and they should sent out color samples. There's a 25lb minimum buy. As it takes about 8 lbs to cover a layout blind, this ought to be enough material for 3 blinds. Call them and ask for Nancy.


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

Walmart and fabric dye. $2.50 a bundle for the grass


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

wickedmfer said:


> Walmart and fabric dye. $2.50 a bundle for the grass


As far as dyeing your own raffia goes, I'm 100% for it. It's exactly what I do. Assuming that one knows what they are doing and wishes to make up and dye enough raffia bundles to cover their layout for this season, they better get cracking now.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm guessing getting the right tint is a matter of mixing and matching colors. What colors of dye will I all need to get this done? Assuming I have about 20 lbs to color, how much dye will I need. How much time is this going to take me?


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

ndgooseslayer said:


> I'm guessing getting the right tint is a matter of mixing and matching colors. What colors of dye will I all need to get this done? Assuming I have about 20 lbs to color, how much dye will I need. How much time is this going to take me?


That's a lot of raffia. It takes about 8 lbs to fully cover one typical layout blind. What type environment are you trying to match? One things for sure, excepting flowers, all vegetation is some shade of green, yellow, or brown. You're right, there is no out of the box dye color that matches natural vegetation. There is a large amount of experimenting with dye mixes involved. Also, what kind of hide are you expecting to cover and what method are your thinking of using to attach the raffia? Based upon knowing such things, PM me with your email address and I'll send a PDF that explains my approach to covering layout blinds and give some basic dye mixes for starters (you'll probably need to make adjustments based upon your local area's actual vegetation).

pasture grass (L), winter wheat (R) sure it's in the yard, but you get the idea...









it works...


----------

